# so whats the best half-ton truck snowplow nowadays?



## clp94

greetings all, long time no talk but here i am again. earlier today i threw an ad on craigslist to snowblow driveways, walkways patios etc after i finished cleaning up my own drive, and at the end of the day after doing driveways and handing out my phone number to countless people for jobs but couldnt get to because the snowblowers are too slow, i realized how much more money i could have made in less time if i had a plow on my truck. i used to have my f350 with the plow but never got to experience a real profiting payday with it because of the lack of snow we had during the duration of me owning the truck. now that i had the chance to make a lot of money in such a short amount of time i realized that i need a plow on my truck for the amount of people that are going to be calling me next snowfly. so begs the question, whats the best snowplow for a half ton truck these days? truck is a 2005 dodge ram 1500 4 door 4wd 20" wheels slt. i will be using timbrens regardless of the plow weight/size,i really dont want this thing looking all cambered out and low under the weight of the plow so timbrens and ballast are a guarantee. i know reliability and availability are a big thing when selecting a snowplow so ill just list the brands that are around me. i have a snowdogg/curtis dealer about a mile up the road, about the same distance is a meyer's dealer and that dealer also does snowdogg as well. and about a half hour away is a fisher dealer. im sure there is a boss dealer around here somewhere too but i know for sure those others are local. are any of those brands decent? seem to see alot of snowdoggs. not so much curtis in recent years and still a **** ton of fishers. all input appreciated as always. great to here from you all, id love to hear about your storm experiences too. get any cool pics? post em up.


----------



## peteo1

Like every other thread asking this same question....

Dealer support is key, parts availability etc...
You'll get what you pay for. There's a reason Fisher, Boss, Western command the the dollars they do. 
Don't overload your trucks capacity. If you do you're going go have issues. 

Be ready to buy a lot of front end parts for that truck, BTW.


----------



## jasonv

Remember that what you are doing is essentially putting a big thing on the front of your truck for RAMMING stuff with. What you want is SIMPLE. The fewer complex parts, the fewer things there are to break.


----------



## fairrpe86

Lik mentioned already, dealer support, dealer support, dealer support. If you have a great plow bu a dealer than can't/won't get parts for you or answer questions when needed....the plow will be useless. I am a Boss fan and would say look into their smaller line of plows. I see some guys running around with 7'6 Super Duty plows on their trucks but I would suggest looking into the Sport Duty line of plows for your truck. Still very well built, just a bit lighter and won't stress your front suspension quite as much.


----------



## clp94

i would certainly stay away from an hd level/commercial grade plow. i like the fisher sd cause of the chain lift, but its a heavy plow. i may check into the boss and see who i have around me for dealers.


----------



## jasonv

fairrpe86;1594109 said:


> Lik mentioned already, dealer support, dealer support, dealer support. If you have a great plow bu a dealer than can't/won't get parts for you or answer questions when needed....the plow will be useless. I am a Boss fan and would say look into their smaller line of plows. I see some guys running around with 7'6 Super Duty plows on their trucks but I would suggest looking into the Sport Duty line of plows for your truck. Still very well built, just a bit lighter and won't stress your front suspension quite as much.


I disagree. Dealer support is only good if you like spending money. If you can't handle it on your own, you probably should find a different business to be in.


----------



## geer hed

Fisher is a decent plow but I believe it is a little overkill on a half ton truck, as Fisher is a heavier duty commercial grade for Western. The snow dogg is also a good plow and growing in popularity. Cant really comment on the Boss plows as I really havent looked at them closely. I like Meyers, been using one for years, but I would definataly concider a dogg. 
Since you have two dealers in your neihborhood that both sell the snow dogg, that would be a plus for parts, if one doesn't have it the other should. As far as service I'm sure both dealers will tell you they have great service, so if there are guys running around with these plows, try to talk to a couple of them and see what kind of service they are getting from the dealers. 
What ever choice you make, good luck.


----------



## geer hed

Jason Thats not necesarily true. I have two dealers near me that sell meyers, one also sells western, but either one of them if you call them they will help you and tell you what to check if your having a problem. They do this so that if you do need parts or service they hope you will come there for your parts, and I've compared thier pricing and they are competitive. I know it's hard to believe but there are still people out there who are not looking to rip you off.


----------



## yardguy28

clp94;1593510 said:


> greetings all, long time no talk but here i am again. earlier today i threw an ad on craigslist to snowblow driveways, walkways patios etc after i finished cleaning up my own drive, and at the end of the day after doing driveways and handing out my phone number to countless people for jobs but couldnt get to because the snowblowers are too slow, i realized how much more money i could have made in less time if i had a plow on my truck. i used to have my f350 with the plow but never got to experience a real profiting payday with it because of the lack of snow we had during the duration of me owning the truck. now that i had the chance to make a lot of money in such a short amount of time i realized that i need a plow on my truck for the amount of people that are going to be calling me next snowfly. so begs the question, whats the best snowplow for a half ton truck these days? truck is a 2005 dodge ram 1500 4 door 4wd 20" wheels slt. i will be using timbrens regardless of the plow weight/size,i really dont want this thing looking all cambered out and low under the weight of the plow so timbrens and ballast are a guarantee. i know reliability and availability are a big thing when selecting a snowplow so ill just list the brands that are around me. i have a snowdogg/curtis dealer about a mile up the road, about the same distance is a meyer's dealer and that dealer also does snowdogg as well. and about a half hour away is a fisher dealer. im sure there is a boss dealer around here somewhere too but i know for sure those others are local. are any of those brands decent? seem to see alot of snowdoggs. not so much curtis in recent years and still a **** ton of fishers. all input appreciated as always. great to here from you all, id love to hear about your storm experiences too. get any cool pics? post em up.





peteo1;1593653 said:


> Like every other thread asking this same question....
> 
> Dealer support is key, parts availability etc...
> You'll get what you pay for. There's a reason Fisher, Boss, Western command the the dollars they do.
> Don't overload your trucks capacity. If you do you're going go have issues.
> 
> Be ready to buy a lot of front end parts for that truck, BTW.


I'd go with boss if it were me.

as for parts for the front end. this will be the 3rd winter I've plowed with my 07 dodge ram 1500 quad cab and I haven't had a single repair. oh I should mention I'm plowing with a boss 8' super duty blade. 250 lbs heavier than they recommend. the only thing done was I added a lift kit to raise the front up a bit when the plow is on.

truck couldn't be in better shape according to my mechanic last month. I'll probably get another 4-5 years out of her he says.

they key is to treat the truck right. I only have the plow on when I'm gonna be using it. I do my regular maintenance as I should as well.


----------



## jasonv

geer hed;1594453 said:


> Jason Thats not necesarily true. I have two dealers near me that sell meyers, one also sells western, but either one of them if you call them they will help you and tell you what to check if your having a problem. They do this so that if you do need parts or service they hope you will come there for your parts, and I've compared thier pricing and they are competitive. I know it's hard to believe but there are still people out there who are not looking to rip you off.


If you need a flunky telling you what to do over the phone, then you should be looking to get out of plowing. Plows are simple and very easy to fix.


----------



## Snown13

I started out with 1500 chevy with a 7'6" Snoway 26 poly w/down pressure. It is a great little plow for light work and never had any issues with it. In fact in the 3 years I ran it not only did I have no mechanical problems but I hit a deer at 50 mph and it did nothing. They are built well. I now have a Boss and would recommend it to anyone. Keep an eye on the tranny when plowing with a half ton. I only got 3 years out of a brand new tranny in an 05 silverado and I can tell you for certain I had everything maintained properly as well as not beating on the truck. Good luck!


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

When I started out commercial plowing 30+ yrs ago, it was with a full sized big block 4sp Bronco and a 7'-6 Meyers plow which got mod'd out to 8' in a hurry …. now unless Meyer has changed a few things, I had alot of issues with how weak the hingeing points tearing out of the frame and blade (both sides) and every year the elec pump motor fried (prestolite) …. the next blade i had used and still have in the bone yard, was an Arctic 8' …. it held up really, really well …. 6yrs on a light duty 3/4 ton F-250 4x4 virtually no repairs …. then I started using it on an #8,000 Skid-steer but only the blade and A-frame c/w the hyd cylinders, 9yrs on there, did a few repairs at the swivel point (the nose of the A-frame) until the frame grenaded, it was subjected to alot of lift piling piles and even more Ramming ! …. I thought it stood up great being it was designed for p/u use only.

I now use an 8611 Blizzard, and am very impressed with the blades design not so much the widening ability, but the wear points as in the hingeing and sub frame design … when I was at the dealer I seen that their 1/2 & 3/4 ton blades were built very similar ……. So Far So Good !

Just a little insight to 2 brands that have not been mentioned yet ….


----------



## MajorDave

yardguy28;1594461 said:


> I'd go with boss if it were me.
> 
> as for parts for the front end. this will be the 3rd winter I've plowed with my 07 dodge ram 1500 quad cab and I haven't had a single repair. oh I should mention I'm plowing with a boss 8' super duty blade. 250 lbs heavier than they recommend. the only thing done was I added a lift kit to raise the front up a bit when the plow is on.
> 
> truck couldn't be in better shape according to my mechanic last month. I'll probably get another 4-5 years out of her he says.
> 
> they key is to treat the truck right. I only have the plow on when I'm gonna be using it. I do my regular maintenance as I should as well.


-- Yardguy/Jason --I'm running a BOSS Standard Duty 7"6" on my 96 Dodge Ram 1500, which is a bit lighter than yours I believe, 3rd season now and it has worked great - no front end issues yet and am scared to actually type/say that - have to knock on wood now! Wonder about the difference in the older Dodges verses the newer - not sure if that has anything to do with it holding up better or not(?). Been reading for a few years on the arguments on the size of trucks and my next will def be larger, but this one just keeps going so gonna run it til its done!


----------



## jasonv

BladeBlowBucket;1594621 said:


> When I started out commercial plowing 30+ yrs ago, it was with a full sized big block 4sp Bronco and a 7'-6 Meyers plow which got mod'd out to 8' in a hurry …. now unless Meyer has changed a few things, I had alot of issues with how weak the hingeing points tearing out of the frame and blade (both sides) and every year the elec pump motor fried (prestolite) …. the next blade i had used and still have in the bone yard, was an Arctic 8' …. it held up really, really well …. 6yrs on a light duty 3/4 ton F-250 4x4 virtually no repairs …. then I started using it on an #8,000 Skid-steer but only the blade and A-frame c/w the hyd cylinders, 9yrs on there, did a few repairs at the swivel point (the nose of the A-frame) until the frame grenaded, it was subjected to alot of lift piling piles and even more Ramming ! …. I thought it stood up great being it was designed for p/u use only.
> 
> I now use an 8611 Blizzard, and am very impressed with the blades design not so much the widening ability, but the wear points as in the hingeing and sub frame design … when I was at the dealer I seen that their 1/2 & 3/4 ton blades were built very similar ……. So Far So Good !
> 
> Just a little insight to 2 brands that have not been mentioned yet ….


I agree, Arctic plows are built for a beating. Not cheap, mind you. I have a 7 foot Arctic on my Tacoma.


----------



## jasonv

MajorDave;1594879 said:


> -- Yardguy/Jason --I'm running a BOSS Standard Duty 7"6" on my 96 Dodge Ram 1500, which is a bit lighter than yours I believe, 3rd season now and it has worked great - no front end issues yet and am scared to actually type/say that - have to knock on wood now! Wonder about the difference in the older Dodges verses the newer - not sure if that has anything to do with it holding up better or not(?). Been reading for a few years on the arguments on the size of trucks and my next will def be larger, but this one just keeps going so gonna run it til its done!


Not sure if Yardguy is also a "Jason", or if you're referring to me. If you're referring to me, that Boss 7'6" SD weighs just under 600 pounds, which is more than 100 pounds heavier than my Arctic Poly SD 7'. An Arctic Steel SD 7'6" weighs a few pounds more than yours. For reference, most of the weight difference is the steel vs poly thing as the Steel SD 7' weighs more than 100 pounds more than the Poly SD 7'.

Edit: Hmm, that's weird. The BOSS poly weighs MORE than their steel.


----------



## yardguy28

yeah I thought it was weird ther polys weigh more than there steels as well. 

I've been on the hunt for a 7'6" power v (standard duty) v blade. it's only 2 lbs heavier than the super duty straigh 8' I'm running now. 

I looked into snowdoggs v blade for half tons but I'm already wired for a boss and I really like boss so I'm gonna try and stick with them. 

I don't know the differences between a 96 dodge and an 07 dodge strength wise. I just know my truck doesn't have a problem with the 8' super duty blade I have on it now.


----------



## Triton2286

Hey jason, guys don't look for dealer support because they don't know how to fix their plow. We need it so we can get parts during the middle of a storm.


----------



## jasonv

Triton2286;1595067 said:


> Hey jason, guys don't look for dealer support because they don't know how to fix their plow. We need it so we can get parts during the middle of a storm.


Know your plow and you know what parts to have on hand. Most should be generic hydraulic parts, springs that are the same for all brands, bolts, pins. For everything else, you probably should own a welder.

FWIW: There's really only one plow dealership in or around this area, they sell most brands and parts for brands they don't even sell, but they don't stock squat. Then there's princess auto, they don't sell anything for any specific brand of plow, but they have every kind of generic part you can imagine and everything you could possibly need to make/repair anything specific.


----------



## MajorDave

jasonv;1595019 said:


> Not sure if Yardguy is also a "Jason", or if you're referring to me. If you're referring to me, that Boss 7'6" SD weighs just under 600 pounds, which is more than 100 pounds heavier than my Arctic Poly SD 7'. An Arctic Steel SD 7'6" weighs a few pounds more than yours. For reference, most of the weight difference is the steel vs poly thing as the Steel SD 7' weighs more than 100 pounds more than the Poly SD 7'.
> 
> Edit: Hmm, that's weird. The BOSS poly weighs MORE than their steel.


-Sorry Jason - wrong reference...but yes - I actually happen to notice that yesterday - must be a few more supports, but that hit me strange too...


----------



## JimMarshall

This is just my opinion, but I don't believe that "half ton" and "plow truck" belong in the same sentence.... They aren't made to handle that kind of abuse.


----------



## MajorDave

---you just used them in the same sentence! ha - just kidding...come on - that was a good one!

I think we all understand that and understand the reasons why. WIth my comprehension of the issues surrounding that, I just try to stay out of the fray when I see the banter start to fly that sometimes goes south and was surprised that it did not happen earlier here! I also keep an open mind and try to always learn more from others as I have always tried to do. Your point is taken and mine was, in fact, that I will upgrade when I can or when this one dies and that I am _surprised_ I have had no front-end problems - again - need to knock on some wood...my head! But for now she won't stop...


----------



## jasonv

JimMarshall;1595766 said:


> This is just my opinion, but I don't believe that "half ton" and "plow truck" belong in the same sentence.... They aren't made to handle that kind of abuse.


That is ridiculous.
The proper vehicle depends on the use for it.

On my own personal driveway, a 3/4 ton (any) wouldn't even fit between my chimney and fence. My Tacoma is quite literally, the biggest vehicle that will fit in there.

I used a Nissan to maintain a 3 km road in a snowbelt for 20 years. It held up just wonderfully. With the way snow falls out there, I sure wouldn't want a wide truck there. The narrower the plow, the easier it is to cut through the snow. The wider the truck, the wider the plow has to be to reach past it. The guys further down the road who tried to take over winter maintenance tried with a 3/4 ton and couldn't get through the snow because it was too wide. Snow that I could get through with an '88 Nissan.

Now if you're doing parking lots on the other hand, I would agree. I certainly wouldn't want to do that with a small truck.

Blanket statements are dangerous. For YOUR use, ok, 3/4 or 1 ton truck. For MY use, 1/2 ton compact. As I mentioned already, you COULD NOT plow my home driveway with a 3/4 ton truck. Not without sawzalling off the ends of your plow and scraping the side of your truck on my chimney.


----------



## MajorDave

Jason - where are you?


----------



## yardguy28

I agree blanket statements are very dangerous. 

I've been using a boss 8' super duty straight blade on my 1/2 ton for 3 years now. no problems yet. I currently plow one small commercial lot and around 20 or so residential driveways.


----------



## MajorDave

Yardguy - your post is why I originally posted about my truck as I saw you were running a heavier Super Duty than my Standard...


----------



## yardguy28

yeah my truck is doing just fine with the extra weight. 

the only time the blade is on the truck is when there is storm coming then i get it on before the storm hits, use it to do my work then it comes off before i would need to take my truck out somewhere.

i'm actually looking into a 7'6" v blade currently. it's only 2 lbs heavier than what i have now. but thats as far as i'm willing to go with putting extra weight on the front end. in the future i do plan on upgrading to a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## jasonv

MajorDave;1595876 said:


> Jason - where are you?


Ontario, snowbelt to the east of lake huron georgian bay.


----------



## mark268

I use a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi as my back up truck. Have a Meyer DP7.5, level kit with Timbrens, ballast, 20" wheels with stock Goodyear HP. It plows like a dream (20 hrs straight when alt went out on other) and has never been stuck. As others said, just remember it's a 1/2 ton, not a big 1 ton dually..

Unsure how much snow you average in your area, which will make a difference on how fast you wear out the truck. Use your head and take things slow. Dont hammer between gears, complete proper maintenance, and your truck should last for years. You can plow with anything as long as you use common sence and know it's limits.

Now, would I use my Dodge for constant plowing of all my contracts? Although in Indiana we don't get that much snow, still No. I like the truck and it's my daily driver. I know it's a 1/2 ton and want her to last. With our trucks, if you have the Hemi is not the drive train you will wear out, it's the front end and torsion suspension with the added weight of a heavy plow hanging off the front.

Look at the 1/2 ton plows. Snowway, SnowDogg, Meyer Drive Prow, etc... all make good plows for 1/2 tons.


----------



## jasonv

mark268;1603914 said:


> I use a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi as my back up truck. Have a Meyer DP7.5, level kit with Timbrens, ballast, 20" wheels with stock Goodyear HP. It plows like a dream (20 hrs straight when alt went out on other) and has never been stuck. As others said, just remember it's a 1/2 ton, not a big 1 ton dually..
> 
> Unsure how much snow you average in your area, which will make a difference on how fast you wear out the truck. Use your head and take things slow. Dont hammer between gears, complete proper maintenance, and your truck should last for years. You can plow with anything as long as you use common sence and know it's limits.
> 
> Now, would I use my Dodge for constant plowing of all my contracts? Although in Indiana we don't get that much snow, still No. I like the truck and it's my daily driver. I know it's a 1/2 ton and want her to last. With our trucks, if you have the Hemi is not the drive train you will wear out, it's the front end and torsion suspension with the added weight of a heavy plow hanging off the front.
> 
> Look at the 1/2 ton plows. Snowway, SnowDogg, Meyer Drive Prow, etc... all make good plows for 1/2 tons.


You realize that you said "hemi" twice in that post?
Do you even know what "hemi" is?

hemi-spherical combustion chamber, originally, which back in the early part of the 20th century *meant something*. NOW, a HUNDRED YEARS LATER, it is nothing special, or unique. What use of "hemi" has become, is BRAND NAME (translation: "hemi" = "it has a DODGE ENGINE"). Well no **** it has a dodge engine, its a dodge. You can leave the "hemi" part out already. Nobody cares.

Edit: a "hemi" isn't even a hemi any more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemi_engine#Supersession_in_modern_engines


----------



## theholycow

:laughing:

As a more general point, I doubt anybody's wearing out their engines (even the occasional guy with a V6 in a half ton), but there's plenty of Dodge (and other brand) transmissions breaking every storm.


----------



## cpmi

My opinion on 1/2 ton trucks is the same as many others have said-if you don't abuse and maintain they will work/last for you. One of our trucks is a 95 Dakota with a MM1 Fisher,we use it exclusively for driveways and clean up duty on our lots. Truck has had a plow on it since day one. Knock on wood no driveline,transmission failures to date. Really no major repairs other than maintenance and parts replacement due to age (shocks,etc). We leave the larger lots to our 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## MajorDave

jasonv;1596903 said:


> Ontario, snowbelt to the east of lake huron georgian bay.


Same lake effect snow - similar to Buffalo I am assuming - probably more though?


----------



## yardguy28

can't share mark268's thoughts on plowing with a half ton at all. 

I have one truck that is both my work truck and person truck. my daily driver. 

during the winter I service 20 residential driveways and currently 1 commercial parking lot. next winter hopefully I'll add another 1 or 2 commercial lots. 

I service all these accounts with my daily driver, personal, work half ton truck. i use a boss super duty 8' straight blade. hopefully soon to be switched out with a boss 7'6" power v blade. 

the only thing doe to the truck was a lift kit added to raise the front a bit because I was hitting bottom with a part of the plow when entering curbed driveways. I run with no ballast except for the weight of the 2 snow blowers, salt spreader and some bags of salt until I spread them. 

this is the third year for the truck with the plow and there has never been a break down and everything is in tip top shape. 

I wouldn't think twice about plowing with a half ton or recommending to someone else that they could.


----------



## MajorDave

yardguy28;1604102 said:


> can't share mark268's thoughts on plowing with a half ton at all.
> 
> I have one truck that is both my work truck and person truck. my daily driver.
> 
> during the winter I service 20 residential driveways and currently 1 commercial parking lot. next winter hopefully I'll add another 1 or 2 commercial lots.
> 
> I service all these accounts with my daily driver, personal, work half ton truck. i use a boss super duty 8' straight blade. hopefully soon to be switched out with a boss 7'6" power v blade.
> 
> the only thing doe to the truck was a lift kit added to raise the front a bit because I was hitting bottom with a part of the plow when entering curbed driveways. I run with no ballast except for the weight of the 2 snow blowers, salt spreader and some bags of salt until I spread them.
> 
> this is the third year for the truck with the plow and there has never been a break down and everything is in tip top shape.
> 
> I wouldn't think twice about plowing with a half ton or recommending to someone else that they could.


How much lift?


----------



## yardguy28

MajorDave;1604109 said:


> How much lift?


if I remember correctly the kit will raise it up 3". but it's set at its lowest which is like only 1.5"

didn't need much. was done for personal preference.

but I plan on plowing with that truck at least another 4-5 years.


----------



## mark268

"JASONV" Thanks for that tid bit of education.


----------



## MajorDave

mark268;1604444 said:


> "JASONV" Thanks for that tid bit of education.


ha - ya - it was a good education! A bit terse in the delivery, but it coulda been a bad day up there!  I learn a ton of sh*t here - seriously - gotta keep expanding the mind to keep up with my waist!!!


----------



## MajorDave

mark268;1604444 said:


> "JASONV" Thanks for that tid bit of education.


Mark - you get hit with that midwest snow? We are getting it tonight, but I once again have been cursed with the "wintery mix" moniker...


----------



## jasonv

mark268;1604444 said:


> "JASONV" Thanks for that tid bit of education.


Sorry, the "hemi" thing has been building and building and building. Was bound to blow eventually.


----------



## jasonv

theholycow;1603992 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> As a more general point, I doubt anybody's wearing out their engines (even the occasional guy with a V6 in a half ton), but there's plenty of Dodge (and other brand) transmissions breaking every storm.


... or even the occasional guy with an I4 in a half ton.... Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

jasonv;1605390 said:


> Sorry, the "hemi" thing has been building and building and building. Was bound to blow eventually.


Hahaha - right on!


----------



## MajorDave

And honestly, a good history lesson read...interesting.


----------



## jasonv

MajorDave;1604029 said:


> Same lake effect snow - similar to Buffalo I am assuming - probably more though?


We've been known to get a LOT of snow in a very short amount of time. And unlike Buffalo, thaws are infrequent -- average winter temperature is several degrees colder. Not only do we have to deal with heavy snowfalls, but we have to continually deal with the cold drifting powder snow. A half inch fall with a decent breeze can fill in roads 2-3 feet deep, even 4 feet if there's been a lot of snow that year. I've had to dig out a 500 foot stretch of road filled in 4 feet deep with a loader.


----------



## theholycow

jasonv;1605392 said:


> ... or even the occasional guy with an I4 in a half ton.... Thumbs Up


Not sure what you're driving at there...

- Playing on the "half ton" moniker? I meant "1500's and 150's", using a de-facto term. But yes, "compact" (de-facto term) trucks with I4's too.

- Assuming nobody has a V6? There was a post about plowing with a V6 1500 just this week.

- Engine swaps? Can't say I've heard of someone swapping an I4 into a full-size pickup, though I'm sure it has happened. It would even be a good idea with some I4 diesels, get some better fuel economy with the same power.


----------



## jasonv

theholycow;1605424 said:


> Not sure what you're driving at there...
> 
> - Playing on the "half ton" moniker? I meant "1500's and 150's", using a de-facto term. But yes, "compact" (de-facto term) trucks with I4's too.


Its HALF TON COMPACT or THREE QUARTER TON COMPACT. Yes, such things exist, the 90's was full of them.


----------



## clp94

i got my hands on a 2011 curtis homepro 3000, picking it up this week for 1700 bucks and 300 for a mounting kit i found on craigslist. anyone have experience with these plows? they look like a smaller version of the snopro 3000.


----------



## Stik208

I had one on my Ranger a few years back. I never had any issue with it other than the poly edge sucks.


----------



## mark268

MajorDave - Here in Indy we got about 3/4" of sleet/ice. I got to salt and push the sleet off one lot. Better then nothing I guess. Calling for another storm this week, but it is going north again.

JasonV - no harm done, I'm sure it will help someone who has no clue.


----------



## MajorDave

mark268;1608060 said:


> MajorDave - Here in Indy we got about 3/4" of sleet/ice. I got to salt and push the sleet off one lot. Better then nothing I guess. Calling for another storm this week, but it is going north again.
> 
> JasonV - no harm done, I'm sure it will help someone who has no clue.


I hear ya - everything goes north of us...we have rain for about 2-3 days now...sick of it...(I actually get aggrevated and she tells me to relax! haha)


----------



## clp94

actually i was pretty mistaken first look at the plow, its not the homepro it is a 7.5 foot poly snowpro. in the picture it looked way smaller and all i saw was the black tubular frame and just made an assumption. truck held it ok, had about 2 hands vertically worth of space between fender wells and top of tires maybe a half inch more, after plow installed it was tough to fit 2 hands in the gap. so i will be adding timbrens or would cranking up the torsion bars be more effective? wondering which way i should go. i will probably just do timbrens but id like some input.


----------



## Deerewashed

the best half ton??? - A 3/4 ton that has no parts that can break. 

the best 3/4 ton??? - a 1 ton that has no parts that can break.

I think you get the picture.


----------



## yardguy28

clp94;1608679 said:


> actually i was pretty mistaken first look at the plow, its not the homepro it is a 7.5 foot poly snowpro. in the picture it looked way smaller and all i saw was the black tubular frame and just made an assumption. truck held it ok, had about 2 hands vertically worth of space between fender wells and top of tires maybe a half inch more, after plow installed it was tough to fit 2 hands in the gap. so i will be adding timbrens or would cranking up the torsion bars be more effective? wondering which way i should go. i will probably just do timbrens but id like some input.


I remember when I wanted to beef up my front end timbrens was an idea. most said that was just a bandaid.

I would say it depends on why you wanna raise/beef up your front end. I wanted mine up because we have these driveways now that have curbs in front of them and when entering the driveway straight on something on the plow would scrape.

so I ended up having an adjustable lift kit installed. it's at it's lowest setting now, 1.5".

if your just wanting extra support I think timbrens would be fine.



Deerewashed;1608697 said:


> the best half ton??? - A 3/4 ton that has no parts that can break.
> 
> the best 3/4 ton??? - a 1 ton that has no parts that can break.
> 
> I think you get the picture.


yeah I get the picture. another guy who thinks people shouldn't use 1/2 tons to plow.


----------



## clp94

my main goal with the front end enhancement is to get the truck to just sit as close to level as i can when the plow is on the truck and raised. i did climb under the truck and tighten up the torsion bars a bit. before i tightened them their was about 5 3/4 inches between top of tire and fender and after i tightened them up i have a good 7.5 inches. i havent been able to hook the plow up to check the height when its installed because my truck isnt wired up yet. when we picked up the plow we just mounted it to the truck and short chained the plow to transport it home. @ deerewashed i dont have the means of buying a 3/4 or 1 ton truck to plow a couple driveways, doesnt make sense to me or justify my spendings. ill eat the balljoints and wheel bearings at the end of the season if it means i can stick some money in my pocket. but thanks for the useless reply.


----------



## yardguy28

clp94;1610193 said:


> my main goal with the front end enhancement is to get the truck to just sit as close to level as i can when the plow is on the truck and raised. i did climb under the truck and tighten up the torsion bars a bit. before i tightened them their was about 5 3/4 inches between top of tire and fender and after i tightened them up i have a good 7.5 inches. i havent been able to hook the plow up to check the height when its installed because my truck isnt wired up yet. when we picked up the plow we just mounted it to the truck and short chained the plow to transport it home. @ deerewashed i dont have the means of buying a 3/4 or 1 ton truck to plow a couple driveways, doesnt make sense to me or justify my spendings. ill eat the balljoints and wheel bearings at the end of the season if it means i can stick some money in my pocket. but thanks for the useless reply.


well I'd talk to a local spring guy if possible. that's how I ended up with a lift kit vs timbrens.

remember a lift kit will raise the front end PERIOD. my truck actually now sits a little higher in the front without the plow on it. but not enough for me to care.

as for half ton plowing. you'll be fine. ignore all those guys saying you should never plow with a half ton, get a 3/4 ton.

I've been using my half ton for 3 years now with an 8' super duty straight boss blade and its in perfect condition. as soon as I find a used 7'6" power v blade I'm getting rid of that straight blade. they both are the same weight so again the truck will be fine.


----------



## clp94

ok yeah i will talk to one of the truck accessory dealers up the road and see what they recommend. thankyou for your honest input & goodluck on the hunt for the v-plow!


----------



## gpservices

Ive only ever used western and fisher and cant complain but ive never plowed with a half ton not that i dont think you could, just keep in mind because of the trip edge desighn fisher uses it makes it a heavier plow so maybe a 7'6" western or boss i have a buddy with an old boss plow that keeps on chuggin so id say they are great plows too.


----------



## CashinH&P

gpservices;1615015 said:


> Ive only ever used western and fisher and cant complain but ive never plowed with a half ton not that i dont think you could, just keep in mind because of the trip edge desighn fisher uses it makes it a heavier plow so maybe a 7'6" western or boss i have a buddy with an old boss plow that keeps on chuggin so id say they are great plows too.


I plow with an 04 chevy 1500, yes the front end parts are wearing faster then those of a 3/4 ton but in all reality....plowing with any truck, be it a ranger, 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, or a 1 ton, you are going to break sh*t. My next truck will be a 1 ton not because of the stronger front end (yes its a plus and I will put a bigger plow on it) but because of the added towing capacity.

Can you plow with a 1/2 ton yes. Whats the best? Well thats really personal preference.


----------

